
Georgia House Committee Hearing on Computer Trespass Bill, SB 315 (56 Min Mark) - rietta
https://livestream.com/accounts/19771755/events/7993559/videos/171992342
======
rietta
Scrub to the 56 minute mark to start. This is with regards to SB 315,
[http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/en-
US/display/20172018/S...](http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/en-
US/display/20172018/SB/315). It is being pushed hard by the State Attorney
General's office after they could not bring charges against the security
researcher who tried to inform the State of improperly published voter data
that was publicly indexed by Google, see
[http://www.cbs46.com/story/36192656/man-who-uncovered-
georgi...](http://www.cbs46.com/story/36192656/man-who-uncovered-georgias-
voter-data-speaks-out).

